# δοκός διπλής αυλάκωσης



## Nancy (Mar 29, 2009)

Η πρόταση είναι η εξής:

_Το σύστημα θα αποτελείται από μεταλλικές *δοκούς διπλής αυλάκωσης* (διατομή W) στερεωμένες σε ορθοστάτες που με τη σειρά τους στερεώνονται στο έδαφος._

Θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί ως double grooved beams; Ή beams of double grooving; Επίσης βρήκα το W-beams αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θεωρείται λίγο πιο ελευθερη απόδοση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2009)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν ξέρουν τι γράφουν. Μια W-section beam θα είχε, πράγματι, δύο αυλάκια, όπως το W. Ωστόσο, δεν ξέρω αν εννοούν αυτό, αν και βρίσκει κανείς κάποια σκόρπια W-section beams στο διαδίκτυο — δεν ξέρω αν βρίσκει W-section beams στην αγορά.

Από την άλλη, τα W-beams δεν ονομάστηκαν από σχήμα αλλά από το Wide flange. Από το σχήμα ονομάστηκαν Ι-beams (αλλά φαντάσου το Ι με ποδαράκια / πατούρες πάνω και κάτω) ή double-T beams, και είναι οι γνωστές μεταλλικές δοκοί, που ονομάζονται σύνθετες δοκοί (ή διατομής διπλού Τ).

Τους αξίζει, έστω και σε επίπεδο GIGO, να δώσεις W-section beams. Και να ελπίζεις αυτό να εννοούν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2009)

Κοιτάζω το κείμενο που υποθέτω ότι μεταφράζεις και υποψιάζομαι ότι το «διπλής αυλάκωσης» αναφέρεται στα δύο αυλάκια, αριστερά-δεξιά, που σχηματίζονται και ότι το «διατομής W» μπορεί να αποτελεί παρερμηνεία του W-beam. Μήπως θα πρέπει να τους βάλεις να το εξιχνιάσουν;


----------



## Nancy (Mar 29, 2009)

Το W-beams είναι κατι σαν και αυτό που δείχνει στην εικόνα



. Εγώ τουλάχιστον αυτό κατάλαβα και είναι πιο λογικό και για το κείμενο που μεταφράζω


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2009)

Τα W-beams (wide-flange beams, I-beams) είναι ακριβώς έτσι, αλλά το κείμενό σου λέει «διατομής W», που δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το *I*-beam. Και εκεί αρχίζει το μυστήριο: ξέρουν τι λένε ή δεν ξέρουν;


----------



## Nancy (Mar 29, 2009)

Το W-beams είναι κάτι σαν αυτό που δείχνει στην εικόνα δίπλα.




Εγώ τουλάχιστον αυτό κατάλαβα και ίσως ταιριάζει περισσότερο στο κείμενο αυτό. Ωστώσο, W-beams λένε και τις δοκούς σχήματος Ι. Το ότι ονομάζει τη διατομή W, μήπως αυτό είναι τυχαίο;


----------



## Nancy (Mar 29, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, την πρώτη φορά το έστειλα χωρίς εικόνα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2009)

Ωραία! Αυτό το λένε κάποιοι W-beam guard rail ή W-beam crash barrier, από το σχήμα. Όχι σκέτο beam!


----------

